# Friends and relationships...quality vs. quantity



## chez1710 (Jun 1, 2007)

Quality vs. quantity? This is a significant debate when it comes to socialising...indeed, for those who have the luxury of choosing. Having a wide circle of friends can have many benefits, for instance always having someone to go out with, or becoming well-known within your community. However, how far must one widen this circle? Some socialites strive to become "best friends" with everyone they meet, constantly reinforcing various relationships so that they are surrounded by friends wherever they go. The more introverted among us prefer to instead have fewer friends, but spend more time maintaining them. After all, how far can friendship become diluted until it becomes meaningless and somewhat obligatory? 
I suppose it depends on how you view your friends. Some look to their friends for support, some for advice. Some see people in general as rungs ascending the social ladder. Are friends a need, or a luxury? "A friend is a second self"; do we require friendship for self-affirmation?


----------



## Rob (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## mammamaia (Jun 1, 2007)

> Are friends a need, or a luxury?


 
the first for some, t'other for others... 



> do we require friendship for self-affirmation?


 
well, some do... but not all of us... it's best/healthiest not to...

is that little bit of whatever meant for publication?... where do you think it might be printed?... seems too short and kinda 'no, duh!' for a magazine piece... plus i don't see what point you're trying to make with it...

i could offer you some advice if i had more info on what you intend it to be...

love and hugs, maia


----------



## sternum (Jun 9, 2007)

friends are a need, humans are social beings..

Friends also provide support for when we are feeling down and do give us our self affirmation when we do need it however there are those that are a little bit more insecure than your average person and require more self-affirmation than others..


----------

